# Props working on



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The weather is still cold and yucky here.I have managed to make some progress on some props.I have cut some 3 inch tombstones to replace the glued ones-foam filled 3 zombie heads one is ready for clothes-latexed a hand.I have bought 3 angels to go on tombstones and ordered 2 more sets of flicker strands for more flicker candles.Now I just need some warm weather.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

i know how you feel. we still have snow in the front yard. it seems like this has been the longest winter. it sounds like you have been able to get alot of the smaller things done.lets all think WARM thoughts...


----------

